# webcam broadcasting problem with webcamxp



## lorazepam (Jul 7, 2009)

I purchased webcamxp a month ago and have been trying to get it to broadcast ever since. My ISP is clueless and so is webcamxp support. 
What I have is 4 webcams on webcamxp program attached to windows vista computer, networked with linksys wrt300n router. From the router is a radio on my roof. I have wiresless ISP. 
I have given my comp. a static ip 192.168.1.105, I have forwarded port 8080, 8090, and 80 to my computer as instructed by webcamxp. My ISP changed me from dhcp to pppoe and gave me this ip address 66.253.151.162. This ip is listed in my router as my internet ip address. And the program will work with this ip address only with people who are using same ISP.
However when i go to whatsmyip.com i get 173.24.92.207. Webcam xp has the 173...ip address listed as what i should use with ports 8080 forwarded. But it just wont load the page. I have a VNC server i use for remote desktop and it uses the 173 number and has no problem with connecting. I'm willing to give any more info that i can just ask, please help


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

Can I just say: "My ISP changed me from dhcp to pppoe" : LoL!

So you're trying to use a Distributed Management Information Systems, Inc. Randa Ridge Apartments gateway IP address when your actual static IP address belongs to the Mediacom Communications Corp Residential Customers range.

Hmmm. Wonder why that won't work?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Please download and install the PF port checker to see if the ports are really open.


----------

